# Prodif Plus installation

## deadhead

Hello,

	I'm getting a sek'd prodif plus card today and of course want to install it and get it working. I went to this website;

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php3?company=Sek%27D&card=Prodif+Plus&chip=FPGA&module=pdplus

which leads me to believe that this card works with alsa. Currently I have a Sound Blaster Live card installed and working fine.

How do I go about installing this card? My /etc/make.conf used to contain a -alsa in the USE variable setting. I have changed this to include alsa. Was this the right place to start? Where do I go from here.

----------

## deadhead

FYI (For Yalls Information) I followed the instructions on the webpage listed in my first post and everything is going fine. Sorry to waste forum storage.

----------

## deadhead

I take my previous post back!! The card is working for PCM playback only. I can't use it for playing/recording any other inputs. I am hoping to get my card the Sek'd Prodif Plus working with this driver. I don't care if it costs me some bucks to buy a proprietary driver and not have to use proprietary OS. I hope I get it working, wish me luck.

http://www.rme-audio.de/english/linux/oss.htm

----------

## deadhead

The 4Front oss driver did not work with the soundcard either. Here's the reply from the support dept.

Hi,

Looks like OSS doesn't support your model of the Sek'd Prodif Plus cards - it's

reported as a Marian device. We don't have Prodif Plus but only the original Prodif

cards inhouse.

best regards

Dev Mazumdar

>   Bus  0, device  13, function  0:

>     Multimedia controller: PCI device 1382:2048 (Marian - Electronic & Software) (rev 1).

>       IRQ 10.

>       Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdfffff00 [0xdfffff7f].

>       I/O at 0xd000 [0xd07f].

>       Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffa0000 [0xdffbffff].

>       Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffff400 [0xdffff7ff].

>       Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffff200 [0xdffff3ff].

Anybody have any ideas?

----------

